# Post Mountain Lion Mount Pics Here



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

Post your Mountain Lion Mount Pics here. I am going on a hunt soon and want to have ideas in case I am fortunate enough to get one. Thanks!!!


----------



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

C'mon guys someone has some lion pics!!! :-?


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

How did your hunt go?


----------



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

It went great. I got a 7ft., 162lb. Tom. Looks like he is about 1/2 of an inch short for Boone and Crockett. Still might make it, but don't quite think so. Not really worried about record books. It was the hunt of a lifetime for me and I will never forget it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

any pics of it?


----------



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

Pm me your email address and I will send you a couple.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

so any hair raising stories? I have always wanted to go for a cat..


----------

